# Modding a dualit,



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm new to the world of home espresso, and after a lot of research (wish I did more) I brought myself a dualit coffee system, now I see that it was probably the wrong choice, even though it does look pretty nice in my kitchen,

anyway thanks to this forum fast becoming a bit obsessed with making a nice espresso, so in process of getting a non pressurised basket, as far as I can see I have two options, to buy this

http://www.belstar-electrics.co.uk/krups-2-cup-coffee-filter-ms-0907163/

or to have a go at this






would like to know if any off you have tried these, and what sort of results are you getting?

thanks


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok no response, think I'm gonna go buy a dremal, just got a porlex and keen on timing the grind,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

what dualitt do you have?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

The coffee system, same as espressivo I think,


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The krups basket you linked to looks like it is a pressurised version itself, a non pressurised basket should have holes covering the entire bottom on the basket.

Knowing the model of your machine will help, as from there you can find out the basket width and depth and the possibility of buying a straight walled non-pressurised basket.

If you are lucky something like this will fit, but machines like this made for pods/preground are often non-standard.

If you have already started down this path its likely your dualit is never going to satisfy your urge to get a great espresso, it will get you to a point but at that point your going to hit something affectionately called "upgraditus"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The reason i asked is I mistakenly bought an espressivo, sorry to say never really got on with it . Moved on to a Rancilio Silvia instead. The coffee and milk is hugely better.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for advise, done a bit of extensive research since I got it (wish i'd have done more before) and the the Krups basket does fit, and it is non pressurised, but it does seem to channel to a bit of a point at the bottom, this is why I think chopping a layer of the bottom of existing one probably better, plus maybe I could use the dremal with a socket to turn my porlex,


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> The reason i asked is I mistakenly bought an espressivo, sorry to say never really got on with it . Moved on to a Rancilio Silvia instead. The coffee and milk is hugely better.


yeah didn't now anything about espresso before I brought it, but read reviews by various gadget peeps, and they seemed to rate it, to be honest know I'm a long way off but still getting better out of it than I'd get in the local high street,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Orangertange said:


> ...maybe I could use the dremal with a socket to turn my porlex,


Not a good idea for 3 reasons

1. The speed could make the coffee grounds hot

2. The spindle / shaft will become loose and reduce the life of the Porlex

3. The grind could be inconsistent


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Even on the lowest setting?

Anyway hand grinding isn't too bad, quite enjoy it at the moment,

will get a grinder and new machine one day, but quite keen on seeing what I can get out of this one, seeing as I only brought it a couple of months ago, and it does look nice, even if it does only make mediocre coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

just of of interest did you buy it from amazon?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, even on the lowest setting a dremel spins at very high speeds. I used a drill on mine when I had it, and that was ok as the rpm was fairly low, but you shouldn't really even do this as it can build up heat in the burrs affecting the coffee.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> just of of interest did you buy it from amazon?


No, got it from Hopkins biz, for £120,the cheapest I could find, and good customer service, it arrived with a damaged water tank, but he quickly sent me out a new one, with a free barista kit for inconvenience


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Yes, even on the lowest setting a dremel spins at very high speeds. I used a drill on mine when I had it, and that was ok as the rpm was fairly low, but you shouldn't really even do this as it can build up heat in the burrs affecting the coffee.


thanks

will just have to stick to man power, actually takes a lot less time than expected anyway, and quite a nice results, sure I'll get bored soon, but just keeping a eye on eBay, for something better,

or maybe just stick with it until I upgrade the machine, see that coffee italia do good deals on sets,

plus the dualit isn't to bad livening up supermarket pre ground, guess that's why it got good reviews,

been using cafe direct espresso with pretty good results,


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Took a bit of ditermantion, but I'm in, now time to try how stale these supermarket beans really are


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. I have an espressivo and the basket you linked to (Krups p/n MS0907163) works fine.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks chap, may get one see how I get on with this first, have tried it out early and got a creamer but shot tasted real bitter, think i'll stick with the pressurised until i get get some fresher beans,

have you taken the bit of plastic out off your porter filter godders?


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Thanks chap, may get one see how I get on with this first, have tried it out early and got a creamer but shot tasted real bitter, think i'll stick with the pressurised until i get get some fresher beans, have you taken the bit of plastic out off your porter filter godders?


Yes, I sealed the screw into the hole with some (lead free!) solder.If you get some nice beans and get the grind right the machine is capable of decent shots with the non-pressurised basket.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Godders said:


> Yes, I sealed the screw into the hole with some (lead free!) solder.If you get some nice beans and get the grind right the machine is capable of decent shots with the non-pressurised basket.


thanks again gooders, just pulled my first ever 26 second double, yey , actually with the dualit filter there is about 5 mm of space underneath so don't really think I need to remove the plastic thingy,

ok time to start on my next project http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/how-to-make-your-own-naked-portafilter-t1437.html


----------

